# Uttern C56 vs. Crescent Hanö



## M-Trip (6. Februar 2007)

Guten Abend,

ein neues Boot muss nun her. In die engere Wahl sind die C56 von Uttern und die Crescent Hanö gekommen. Habe die Händler eingehend interviewd. Aber so richtig bin ich nicht weitergekommen. Alle haben natürlich das beste Boot schlechthin. Habe gelesen, dass hier einige Bootbesitzer sind, die zu den Typen etwas sagen könnten. Wie sieht es mit der Verarbeitung aus ? Gibt es Schwachstellen, auf die man achten sollte ? Nachteile ? Anmerkungen ? Tipps ?

Einsatzgebiet: Schlepp-, Pilk- und Plattfischangeln. Ausschließlich Brenderup Trailer, kein fester Liegeplatz. Ganzjähriges Fahrgebiet Nord- und Ostsee (D, DK + S) Als Motor steht der E-Tec definitiv fest.  

Ich freue mich über jede Antwort.

Christian (der wohnt nördlich von Hamburg)


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Uttern C56 vs. Crescent Hanö*

Da vergleichst du ein Mittelkajütboot mit einem Boot,dat vorn die Kajüte hat.... grundsätzlich solltetst du klären,was du lieber hättest.

(Gugge mal auf mein Avatar-Bild, das wäre die Grösse der Uttern,jedoch von Crescent als Mittelkajüte.)

Uli


----------



## M-Trip (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Uttern C56 vs. Crescent Hanö*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Da vergleichst du ein Mittelkajütboot mit einem Boot,dat vorn die Kajüte hat.... grundsätzlich solltetst du klären,was du lieber hättest.
> 
> (Gugge mal auf mein Avatar-Bild, das wäre die Grösse der Uttern,jedoch von Crescent als Mittelkajüte.)
> 
> Uli



Beides kann seinen Reiz haben. Beide Boote sind meinem Bauch und auch Kopf am Nächsten. Die Länge ist genau richtig für die Ostsee (leider etwas zu kurz für die Müritz) und für meinen zur Verfügung stehenden Stellplatz (ca. 6,80m). Breite um 2+X Meter ist auch okay. Wichtig für mich ist ein Regen- und Wetterschutz. Das haben beide Boote. Jetzt kommt es legendlich auf die Vorteile und Verarbeitung an. Uli - Du wirst ja einen Grund gehabt haben, eine C56 zu kaufen. Warum hast Du das Boot vergleichbaren vorgezogen ?

Christian


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Uttern C56 vs. Crescent Hanö*

Neee, das ist keine C56 auf meinen Avatar,sondern eine Crescent 550 mit aufgesetzter Kajüte. 
Zuerst wollte ich das Boot eigentlich mit einer Fahrpersenning kaufen, dann hat mein Frauchen ihr Veto eingelegt und mir diese Kajüte spendiert.
Im Vergleich zur Hanö sitzt man beim schleppen (grad im Winter) immer schön geschützt und brauch sich keine fünf Mützen über die Ohren zu ziehen.

Einen Vergleich zur Uttern kann ich nicht ziehen .... gehe aber davon aus,dass die Uttern wesentlich stabiler gebaut ist .... bei mir nu mal "nur" eine nachträglich festgeschraubte/geklebte Kabine,welche auch mal ein wenig arbeitet und an irgendwelchen Ecken und Kanten knarrt.
Dafür hat das Boot ohne Motor aber auch nur ein Gesamtgewicht von ca. 400 Kg. - fährt sich mit einen 50er AB recht zügig.

Uli


----------



## M-Trip (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Uttern C56 vs. Crescent Hanö*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Neee, das ist keine C56 auf meinen Avatar,sondern eine Crescent 550 mit aufgesetzter Kajüte.



Sorry for that. Sah wie eine C56 aus. Wie kommst Du denn mit dem Arbeitsraum hinter Deinem Skipperstühlchen zurecht ? Ist ja ein wenig begrenzt. Ist da mit zwei Mann noch gut zu arbeiten ?

Christian


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Uttern C56 vs. Crescent Hanö*

Zum schleppen reicht der Platz,beim pilken muss eben einer nach vorne und einer nach hinten und jeder hat mehr als ausreichend Platz .... wenn ich heut die Kabine draufsetzen lassen würde,würd ich sie noch 10 cm weiter vorn montieren lassen,sowie auf eine der vorderen Backskisten verzichten.

Kannst mir ja mal `ne PM schreiben,wenn du `ne Probefahrt möchtest ....


Uli


----------



## Seemannsgarn (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Uttern C56 vs. Crescent Hanö*

Kenne beide Bootstypen . Sowohl Uttern (fahre ich selber A51) als auch crescent fährt der Nachbar.
Die Verarbeitung und die Qualität von Uttern ist allgemein etwas besser.
Wollte mir auch das Kajütboot kaufen wurde damals aber nicht so schnell geliefert da habe ich das andere genommen (A51)
Im Nachhinein bin ich froh darüber denn der Platz ist doch durch die KAbine sehr beengt für 2 mann hinten. So muß immer einer durch die Kajüte nach vorne mit allem Gerödel. Ist beim Schleppen nicht so tragisch aber beim Pilker wohl doch störend.
Ich habe noch ein weiteres Kajütboot das der Crescent ähnlich kommt ist etwas kürzer aber doch reichlich mehr Platz drauf  im Hinteren Teil.
Meine Entscheidung würde immer in die Richtung Vordere Kajüte ausfallen.
Ein entscheidender Nachteil hat das Uttern noch es ist sehr Windanfällig. Beim Pilker treibt man fürcherlich mit der Kabine oben drauf.
Hoffe etwas zur Entscheidung beitragen zu können.


----------



## HD4ever (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Uttern C56 vs. Crescent Hanö*

die Hanö is mir ja bekannt ... (schönes Boot :k )
aber die andere kenn ich gar nicht ... #c
muß ich mal googeln oder ihr zeigt mal eure schönen Boote ... :m


----------



## HD4ever (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Uttern C56 vs. Crescent Hanö*

schickes Teil die Uttern .... #6
aber wenn ich mich endlich mal vergrößern könnte wäre mir da glaub ich zu wenig Platz hinten ... |kopfkrat (zum Schleppen)
na ja, zum Glück - oder besser leider - muß ich mich mit dieser Entscheidungsfindung noch nicht rumschlagen ..... 
viel Glück bei deiner richtigen Bootswahl ! #6


----------



## M-Trip (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Uttern C56 vs. Crescent Hanö*

@ Uli:

Ich traute mich nicht zu fragen, ob man das Wartehäuschen noch versetzten kann. Aber Du hast die Antwort vorweggenommen. Danke. Bei der Crescent 550 und auch C56 ist die Backkiste etwas hinderlich. Ansonsten sind diese Wartehäuschen sehr schick, da man im vorderen Teil des Boots ganz gemütlich an BB+StB Seite Sideplaner Ruten aufstellen kann ohne sich permanent daran zu stören.

Mit der PN komme ich auf Dich zu. Vielen Dank. Ist an der 550ziger die Maximalmotorisierung installiert ? 50 HP ? Vmax ? 27 kn mit T-Prop ?

@ Seemannsgarn:

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Hilft weiter !!!

@ Jörg:

... leider - muß ich mich mit dieser Entscheidungsfindung noch nicht rumschlagen ..... 

Erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als Du denkst.


----------



## christo (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Uttern C56 vs. Crescent Hanö*

Moin Moin,
und denn mal vorn und mal hinten keschern???? Wie praktisch. Ich denke Vorderkajüte oder Mittelsteuerstand ist das beste.
Überleg Dir das nochmal genau.
DD
Stoffel


----------



## M-Trip (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Uttern C56 vs. Crescent Hanö*

Mal von vorn und dann mal von hinten kann aber auch schön sein. NeNe. Hast schon recht. Äußerst praktisch.

Center kommt nicht in Frage. Bei den Modellen um 5.50 m Länge sind die Hersteller immer komisch, wenn man nach den statischen Möglichkeiten einer T-Top Montage fragt. Außerdem fühle ich mich immer wie die Wurst in der Pelle, wenn man mit zwei Mann hinter der Center Console nebeneinander sitzt. Kann aber durchaus auch kuschelig sein.


----------



## Seemannsgarn (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Uttern C56 vs. Crescent Hanö*

Eines hatte ich noch nicht richtig erwähnt. Das Uttern ist voll seetauglich ich fahre damit in Norge noch raus wenn andere schon hinterm Ofen sitzen.:q


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Uttern C56 vs. Crescent Hanö*



> da man im vorderen Teil des Boots ganz gemütlich an BB+StB Seite Sideplaner Ruten aufstellen kann ohne sich permanent daran zu stören.
> 
> Mit der PN komme ich auf Dich zu. Vielen Dank. Ist an der 550ziger die Maximalmotorisierung installiert ? 50 HP ? Vmax ? 27 kn mit T-Prop ?



a) Die Planerruten kommen aufs Dach .... dort oben iss noch ein perfekter Steg dafür

b) 60 HP bekommt man von der Werft sicherlich auch noch "erlaubt".

Dazu : Ich hab den 50èr Viertakt von Yamaha : Bin Grossenbrode raus , Sagasbank-Innenkante , dann Südkante , dann Ostkante , dann Staberhuk , dann noch `nen paar Kilometer die Fehmarnküste rauf , dann zurück nach Grobro   
--- das Ganze mit ordentlich Angelstopps ---  *Verbrauch : 25 Liter * und ich bin zwischen den Stopps nicht langsam gefahren.



Uli


----------



## M-Trip (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Uttern C56 vs. Crescent Hanö*

Sechs Planer Ruten auf den Steg ? Das hält dem Druck und den Kräften mit Side Planers auch dauerhaft stand ? Beeindruckend ! Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. 

@ Seemannsgarn

Das konnte ich auch schon feststellen. Die Unterwasserschiffe von Uttern und Crescent sind bis auf wenige Details fast identisch.


----------



## kokosflo (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Uttern C56 vs. Crescent Hanö*

Hallo Christian,
wir haben uns auch erst für das Hanö interessiert, haben uns aber dagegen entschieden. Einmal, weil man beim Fahren draussen sitzt unir haben uns dann nach längerem suchen für ein Yamarin 5800 entschieden. Kannst ja mal googeln,hab gerade eins bei ebay gesehen. Das ist zwar schon beendet, aber mit null Geboten. Auf www.florianbrendel.de kannst du dir ja mal angucken wie so ein Bot voll ausgerüstet ausehen kann.
Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück beim Kauf.

Gruß Flo


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Uttern C56 vs. Crescent Hanö*



M-Trip schrieb:


> Sechs Planer Ruten auf den Steg ? Das hält dem Druck und den Kräften mit Side Planers auch dauerhaft stand ? Beeindruckend ! Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.
> 
> ....



Mit sechs Ruten hab ich das noch nicht ausprobiert .... nur je zwei mit den großen finnischen (ordentlich Druck) und zwei mitte offshore. Wobei die angebrachten Rutenhalter über Grundplatten (10x10cm) oben und mit gleichgroßen Platten von unten befestigt sind. Wenn man die nur mit Schrauben festsetzt werden die sich wohl sehr schnell verabschieden.


Uli


----------



## M-Trip (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Uttern C56 vs. Crescent Hanö*

Hallo Flo,

Deine Page habe ich mir bereits angesehen. Ein wirklich schönes Boot. Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, was für eine gute Qualität Yamarin baut. Leider ist die Länge entscheidend und Yamarin baut die Yoghurtbecher nur noch als 59 DC. |gr: Bei gebrauchten Booten habe die Eigner Vorstellungen, die jenseits aller Vorstellungskraft sind. Stimmt nicht mit dem Gebrauchtspiegel überein. 

Sicherlich sitzt man bei einer DC schön trocken und warm - auch im Sommer. Und Sommerzeit ist bekanntlich Trollingzeit - zumindest an der Nordsee wenn sich die Mega Hornis (nicht mit den kleinen Ostseeminis zu vergleichen) und Makrelen einstellen. Bei der Hanö würde ich das mit einer Sprayhood lösen. Firma Bosse (www.bosse-verdecke.de) - ist nur 5 km von mir entfernt. Für einen Freundschaftspreis würde Bosse mir eine nähen. So kann ich zwischen Frischluft und Miefbude wählen. 

@ Uli

Mir wäre die Idee gekommen, eine Reling auf dem Steg einzulaminieren. Weniger Löcher und die Möglichkeit, andere Sachen am Top zu montieren. Aber auch eine einlaminierte Reling hält nur begrenzt auf einem Steg. Ich müsste mir das einmal ansehen und die Kräfte ausrechnen. Zumindest ungefähr ist das ja möglich.


----------



## kokosflo (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Uttern C56 vs. Crescent Hanö*

Hallo Christian,
du hast Recht, bei meiner Bootswahl war entscheident, das wir eigentlich nur im Winter, bzw. in den kälteren Monaten Trollen. Da ist der Fahrer dann schön geschütz. Sonst kann das schon mal recht zugig werden. Auf Grund der Quallen etc. gehts im Sommer eher auf Butt oder Pilken. Da sind wir dann eh draussen und zum Fahren kann man ja beide Türen und das Verdeck aufmachen. Das ist auch nicht zu verachten. Die Sprayhoods die ich fürs Hanö gesehen hab, waren alle recht hoch, das macht das ganze dann recht Windanfällig. Ein Freund von mir fährt das Hanö und ist damit super zufrieden. Es läuft auch in rauhem Wasser noch gut und hält beim Trolling auch sehr gut den Kurs. 
Die Hompage ist übrigens von einem Freund von mir, die fahren auch das 5800, so dass ich es vor dem Kauf schon ausgiebig getestet hab.
Gruss Flo


----------

